# Does my goat really pregnant?



## Mika (Jul 1, 2020)

Does my goat really pregnant?


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Jul 20, 2020)

Can you take a picture of her udder? How does her ligaments feel? Is her udder dropping?


----------



## Ridgetop (Jul 20, 2020)

She doesn't look pregnant.  The bulges in her sides look like normal rumen development to me.  Her vulva looks like she is open, not in season and not bred.  Her vulva will continue to appear normal until she is close to kidding anyway.  

What breed is she?  When and how long was she exposed to the buck?  Where do you live?  You need to post this information when asking about pregnancies, breeding, etc. since the answer will be different according to breed and location.


----------

